
RIM CEO says company ‘seriously’ considered switch to Android - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2012/08/03/rim-ceo-thorsten-heins-interview-android/
======
rguldener
I don't quite get how he can still see BBM as a big differentiator. All its
"unique" features are available on WhatsApp which is cross platform and
growing rapidly (and also already has a huge userbase, especially outside the
US). People also hate having to remember a 10(?) digit number for an IM
service, WhatsApp solition with the phone number is very elegant

